# Keepin' that baby toasty!!!



## momalah (Dec 8, 2002)

I have a hard time knowing what to do to keep baby warm. Currently, our baby boy, 4 months sleeps with us in the bed and has access to our body heat as well as covers. I am trying to transition him to a co-sleeper, (since he is a KICKER) but I feel like he gets so cold without any blankets. Can you really not put any blankets on a baby in a co-sleeper or crib? Why is it then that in a family bed, there are blankets and they do fine?
Please help!


----------



## mommymushbrain (Nov 2, 2002)

Mine is 19 months has never liked covers. She will kick them off in a heartbeat. Even between DH and I with us holding on to the covers she is strong enough to kick them off of her. The only thing she like is to have a pillow half over her head... she will scoot until her eyes are under a pillow.

Anyways... to keep her warm (which it hasn't been too bad yet this year) and I mean really toasty warm sans covers, I will dress her in a blanket sleeper with a long sleeved onesie (underneath) and leggings or really long socks.

Reason why I think blankets are okay in the family bed but not cribs... You are right there beside them in the family bed, so should they accidentally get covered up completely, they will let you know and you are right there to fix it, while babies in cribs are farther away and there is more of a chance you might not hear them right away.

I know yours is only 4 months so I think layering him up really well will do just fine. You could always pull one of those small space heaters in the bedroom just for night time use only to keep the room warmer as well. Good luck!


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

We use a blanket sleeper, o nsie and socks. Hats will also help keep in a lot of body heat.


----------



## Evergreen (Nov 6, 2002)

Have you heard of a Halo sleepsack? It is a wearable blanket endorsed by the SIDS alliance, they are very soft. I have a few of them, but havent used them yet as this baby is due any day now!!!!


----------



## ragdoll (Aug 28, 2002)

You may want to try laying the baby on a sheepskin . It's drafty in our home, when Jack naps during the day I lay him down one, very snuggly. Lately I've been putting him on the floor ......... it helps.


----------



## eirrak (Jan 9, 2002)

I had the same problem trying to transition my dd (still working on it, actually!) My biggest stress was dressing her warm enough to be alone away from body heat, but then when we move her back into bed not to roast.
The only thing I could come up with was layers, and an easily removeable blanket sleeper. i dress her like i would when she sleeps with us, and toss a sleeper on her.
I don't think there's an easy solution, especially when they can't tell you if they are hot or cold!


----------



## guest^ (Oct 29, 2002)

We keep our house really cold at night....

I haven't been able to find all cotton blanket sleepers, and don't want to put ds in poly...

so we've been dressing him in a thick cotton sweatshirt and sweatpants.

plus, I am constantly covering him back up,AND dh...kicking off covers must be a guy thing in our fam!!

mamapoppins


----------



## LailaCA (Jan 4, 2003)

What temperature should we be keeping the house at? I am worried that my ds is too cold and have been putting him in a sleep sack too. I dont put a onesie on underneath though and now I wonder if I should/

So...what temp is recommended?


----------

